

Ask HN: Is there a state-by-state guide to IP assignment issues that affect startups? - teuobk

I've been talking with some friends about doing a startup, but there's a concern about the potential IP minefield we might be encounter.  In short, one of us has a contract with a software company that makes an extremely aggressive rights grab.  According to the contract, all work done by this person, even outside of work hours and without using any company resources, becomes the property of the company.  This seems like it might be overly broad, but I'm not a lawyer and I know that the law varies considerably from state to state.<p>Is there a resource somewhere online that discusses the issues in state IP/employment law for startups?  For example, I've heard that non-compete clauses are unenforceable in California, and a clause like that described above would be unenforceable in Minnesota.  Something like a table showing the differences would be great.<p>Alternatively, since the usual response is "talk to a lawyer," can anybody recommend a competent yet affordable-enough-for-a-bootstrapped-startup attorney who could answer similar questions?  I'm particularly interested in the law for California, Minnesota, and New York.  Thanks!
======
noodle
talk to the corporate lawyer for the company that the one person with the
tight contract works. or, at least, request to do so.

at my company, we had a terrible contract, and the employees brought it up and
got it changed. bring it up, see if you can get an exemption clause drafted
and signed.

